# The police want a watercannon



## 8115 (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, obviously.  But they really really want one at the moment.  Ahead of what they seem to be anticipating as a long summer of discontent.  Nothing like talking up trouble. Maybe they're reckoning that this is a good time to get one.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...ry-approve-use-water-cannon-austerity-protest


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

i wonder where they'd park them

i'm sure everyone remembers the burning of the west midlands police helicopter http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/8088823.stm


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2014)

Hard to burn a big thing full of water though but.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Water cannon on the streets of London: the end times are near.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hard to burn a big thing full of water though but.


i doubt they'd keep it full of water all the time.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 22, 2014)

Draw cocks on it, of course.  What is with all the fire obsession.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2014)

> Police chiefs say water cannon are needed because 'austerity measures are likely to lead to continued protest'



Yes, there may be be lots of protests. It does not follow from this that the police should be given more weapons to use on those protesting. Protesting is not a crime, it is a necessity.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2014)

> They say that the alternative tactics to the use of water cannon to disperse a crowd or protect vulnerable premises are the use of baton rounds, batons, mounted officers, vehicle tactics, police dogs or even firearms.



Still not bothering to explain why it's necessary or right to disperse a crowd by force.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Still not bothering to explain why it's necessary or right to disperse a crowd by force.


because that's the point of having a police force.  they can't make an omelette without cracking heads


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2014)

> It also discloses that the water within the water cannon tank will have to kept at 5C to "prevent the onset of medical conditions associated with the shock of being exposed to cold water".



First of all, 5 degrees is still pretty bloody cold when we're talking about water being fired at you at high pressure. Secondly, the shock of the water might not kill you but wandering the streets soaking wet in say zero degree weather can still cause hypothermia in a matter of minutes.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think it's too much force, plain and simple.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

i like the way the cops say they know it can kill and they don't care.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 22, 2014)

Theresa May previously said this, "I don’t think anybody wants to see water cannon used on the streets of Britain because we have a different attitude to the culture of policing here. We police by consent and it depends on that trust between the police and the public." I wonder if she will even bother to justify her change of attitude (which is inevitable).

Here's a victim of water cannon fire from German protests


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2014)

Well they've been doing so well with small arms lately, why not let them scale up a bit? 

At least this will solve the problem of protestors getting kettled for hours without access to drinking water.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well they've been doing so well with small arms lately, why not let them scale up a bit?
> 
> At least this will solve the problem of protestors getting kettled for hours without access to drinking water.


Depends if they put dye in it, or pepper spray...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

No money for fire stations, but plenty for water cannon. Austerity isn't working.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> First of all, 5 degrees is still pretty bloody cold when we're talking about water being fired at you at high pressure. Secondly, the shock of the water might not kill you but wandering the streets soaking wet in say zero degree weather can still cause hypothermia in a matter of minutes.


Water freezes at 4 deg so 5 is basically ice cold


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Depends if they put dye in it, or pepper spray...



I just hope they keep their running shoes handy for when their water runs out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Water freezes at 4



In which measurement system?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> In which measurement system?


Fucking mars bars, obviously


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Water freezes at 4 deg so 5 is basically ice cold


traditionally water freezes at 0°c or 32°f or 459.67°Ra


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking mars bars, obviously


=> "some auld shite i made up earlier"


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i wonder where they'd park them
> 
> i'm sure everyone remembers the burning of the west midlands police helicopter http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/8088823.stm



Those Cells of Fire emulators could prove themselves useful here


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking mars bars, obviously



I always thought water froze at 0 Celsius, and 32 Fahrenheit. I'd never heard about it freezing at 4 before.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I always thought water froze at 0 Celsius, and 32 Fahrenheit. I'd never heard about it freezing at 4 before.


see my post 21


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> traditionally water freezes at 0°c or 32°f or 459.67°Ra


Yeah  It does something at 4 deg though. Something to do with ice or density or whatever. It starts to form ice crystals or somesuch science. 

Regardless, my point still stands - water at 5 deg is seriously fucking cold


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> => "some auld shite i made up earlier"


Nah man, science. You and your so-called 'facts'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Nah man, science. You and your so-called 'facts'


fucking mars bars


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> fucking mars bars


Water freezes at 4 deg Mars bars, and that's a stone-cold FACT


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 22, 2014)

> The Acpo report reveals that the model of water cannon most likely to be used, the Ziegler Wasserwerfer 9000, can get through its 9,000 litres in just five minutes if it is running at full pressure





> The report adds that it would then take 10 to 20 minutes to refill from a hydrant depending on the pressure of the hydrant.



Then they have to find and travel to and from a hydrant.

I've said this before but water canons would require a huge change in police tactics. A change i would welcome.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 22, 2014)

They may as well save their money. No one's protesting about being shit on.


----------



## eightball (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah  It does something at 4 deg though. Something to do with ice or density or whatever. It starts to form ice crystals or somesuch science.
> 
> Regardless, my point still stands - water at 5 deg is seriously fucking cold



The density of (liquid) water is greatest at 4 deg C


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> They may as well save their money. No one's protesting about being shit on.



NATO summit next year.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

eightball said:


> The density of (liquid) water is greatest at 4 deg C


That'll be why plod have it at might-as-well-be 4 then - so it's at it's most painful. Water at 5 deg might as well be ice cold anyway, it's fucking cold  That shit about shock from cold is balls, 5 is plenty cold enough to induce severe shock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

i see that the watercannon the cops are thinking of getting cost £35k each. all we have to do to forestall this plan is raise £115,000 and buy the watercannon before the cops do.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i see that the watercannon the cops are thinking of getting cost £35k each. all we have to do to forestall this plan is raise £115,000 and buy the watercannon before the cops do.


Is that 3 water cannon and 10k commission for you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Is that 3 water cannon and 10k commission for you?


i'm doing this without taking a commission, for the public good. £10k is for the server fund.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm doing this without taking a commission, for the public good. £10k is for the server fund.


editor will be pleased, I'm sure  You should start one of those kickstarter / crowd funding things.


----------



## pesh (Jan 22, 2014)

i have an idea where we could get the cash...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/metropolitan-police-pays-100000-compensation-2274829



> A police force is paying £100,000 compensation to a group of G20 protesters charged but then cleared of impersonating police officers.
> 
> The 11 “Space Hijackers” were arrested outside London offices of Royal Bank of Scotland when they turned up wearing boiler suits and police helmets in an armoured vehicle.
> 
> But after four court appearances the Crown Prosecution Service dropped the case against them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 22, 2014)

All part of the neoliberal wet dream. Civil unrest gets written in to the IMF/World Bank's plans for carving up countries. Now they've finished raping _those_ countries, they're starting on us.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> That'll be why plod have it at might-as-well-be 4 then - so it's at it's most painful. Water at 5 deg might as well be ice cold anyway, it's fucking cold  That shit about shock from cold is balls, 5 is plenty cold enough to induce severe shock.



The difference in density is fuck all, it has nothing to do with hurting protestors.  I suspect that the Guardian article is wrong about the reason for keeping it at 5 deg C.  It is all to do with stopping it freezing in the tank.  They won't be cooling it if the weather is warm - the equipment would be too bulky and too costly to run.  They fill up from fire hydrants where the water will typically be about 15 deg C in all but the coldest and hottest weather.  The best defence against water cannon might be to carry a water valve key, only they are not something you can slip in your pocket.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Struwwelpeter said:


> The difference in density is fuck all, it has nothing to do with hurting protestors.  I suspect that the Guardian article is wrong about the reason for keeping it at 5 deg C.  It is all to do with stopping it freezing in the tank.  They won't be cooling it if the weather is warm - the equipment would be too bulky and too costly to run.  They fill up from fire hydrants where the water will typically be about 15 deg C in all but the coldest and hottest weather.  The best defence against water cannon might be to carry a water valve key, only they are not something you can slip in your pocket.


Yeah, I was just taking the piss tbh. A few degrees either way will be of no relevance whatsoever if you're on the receiving end of it, that's for sure. Fuck the police and fuck Teresa May


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hard to burn a big thing full of water though but.



 depends what you burn it with


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> fuck Teresa May



Noooo!


----------



## emanymton (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Water freezes at 4 deg so 5 is basically ice cold


273 deg actually.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 22, 2014)

A massive spurting phallic device to injure people with is top of plod's wish-list. Well Freudian if you ask me...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Water freezes at 4 deg Mars bars, and that's a stone-cold FACT



It's not the 'Fucking Mars Bars' system?

4 degrees FMB.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> That'll be why plod have it at might-as-well-be 4 then - so it's at it's most painful. Water at 5 deg might as well be ice cold anyway, it's fucking cold  That shit about shock from cold is balls, 5 is plenty cold enough to induce severe shock.



So these watercannon trucks have refrigerated tanks?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's not the 'Fucking Mars Bars' system?
> 
> 4 degrees FMB.


Yeah, freezing point of water is 4 degrees FMB but in polite society one should omit the 'fucking'


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> So these watercannon trucks have refrigerated tanks?


Fuck knows, don't care, the point is that Teresa May is a fucking monster and having water cannon on the streets of London is a dangerous and disturbing development. Before we know it they'll be shooting unarmed civilians


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Struwwelpeter said:


> Noooo!


Yeah sorry about that  - an unfortunate choice of words


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i see that the watercannon the cops are thinking of getting cost £35k each.



Wow: that's cheap! Our cops just bought a special truck, but it cost $350,000.







Then the police in York wanted one too, but theirs has bigger tires, so apparently, it was $10,000 more.






I saw our truck a few weeks ago. There was some incident on the East Side. As I went by, the special truck was driving away. It has red interior lights. The house, all the windows and doors were blown out, and the venetian blinds were hanging out the window holes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> having water cannon on the streets of London is a dangerous and disturbing development.



I couldn't agree more. Usually you see them in places like Santiago Chile.

That was sort of the point I was making about the water. It doesn't matter if it's 4 degrees or 20 - it seems like a step toward totalitarianism. It's like the citizens of a country - the alleged owners of the country, the sovereign citizens who have a right to protest, are now viewed as nothing more than a rabble to be cleared out of the way by any means necessary.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i see that the watercannon the cops are thinking of getting cost £35k each. all we have to do to forestall this plan is raise £115,000 and buy the watercannon before the cops do.



A new water cannon costs between £600,000 and £1m depending on its specification.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...ry-approve-use-water-cannon-austerity-protest


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 22, 2014)

We get this story at least once a year - watercannon, plastic bullets or both. Surely I'm not the only person who remembers.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A new water cannon costs between £600,000 and £1m depending on its specification.
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...ry-approve-use-water-cannon-austerity-protest


You could build a perfectly decent water cannon for a few grand + the price of the vehicle. The British defence / procurement / arms / contract etc industry is a fucking joke


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> We get this story at least once a year - watercannon, plastic bullets or both. Surely I'm not the only person who remembers.



regular. It's normally just a senior copper urging for it and it never happens.

Not sure exactly how much strategic use a water cannon would be in the twisty turny many alcoved and backstreeted lanes of our fair cities anyway. Obviously not much fun to get caught in the opn with but loads of scope to duck and hide etc. Our towns and cities are all haphazard and not straight laned


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 22, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> All part of the neoliberal *wet *dream. Civil unrest gets written in to the IMF/World Bank's plans for carving up countries. Now they've finished raping _those_ countries, they're starting on us.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 22, 2014)

Why is ACPO a private limited company?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2014)

pesh said:


> i have an idea where we could get the cash...
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/metropolitan-police-pays-100000-compensation-2274829


nice one, space hijackers with 3 x water cannons.

As long as they wear fancy dress, it looks like they'd be ok to bring them in to a protest as well.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 23, 2014)

They make for better riot porn than boring old kettling.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> They may as well save their money. No one's protesting about being shit on.


Maybe not now, but they know better than most what the future for the UK holds.... a decade of cuts backed by all major parties, and thats just whats been announced. Id bet the decade after that will be worse still. They will need those water cannon eventually.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 23, 2014)

Let's hope we have a long hot summer.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Wow: that's cheap! Our cops just bought a special truck, but it cost $350,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Wow: that's cheap! Our cops just bought a special truck, but it cost $350,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you are in canada, but the militarisation of the police in the US is something really scary (looks like Canada isnt much different), and no doubt where the UK will follow.

When did it become normal to have machine-gun armed BTP in train stations? Starting every day walking past those fucks winds me up so much.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just think. The british police want to do this to British citizens.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i know you are in canada, but the militarisation of the police in the US is something really scary (looks like Canada isnt much different), and no doubt where the UK will follow.
> 
> When did it become normal to have machine-gun armed BTP in train stations? Starting every day walking past those fucks winds me up so much.



I read somewhere that the home land boys bought enough bullets last year to fight an Iraq-sized war - for 20 years. Also, the fed govt down there has been arming and training swat type teams in small cities and towns right across the country and arming them with expensive, advanced weapons.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I read somewhere that the home land boys bought enough bullets last year to fight an Iraq-sized war - for 20 years. Also, the fed govt down there has been arming and training swat type teams in small cities and towns right across the country and arming them with expensive, advanced weapons.


I'm sure the reasons for that are complex, but I think its highly likely the US is set for a similar prolonged fall in living standards, and I would bet that government strategists are preparing for all kinds of uprising scenarios.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not an expert: do bullets have a shelf life - a 'best before' date?


----------



## 2hats (Jan 23, 2014)

emanymton said:


> 273 deg actually.



No such thing as 'degrees' Kelvin.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I'm sure the reasons for that are complex, but I think its highly likely the US is set for a similar prolonged fall in living standards, and I would bet that government strategists are preparing for all kinds of uprising scenarios.


mostly just corruption really, same as most US big contracts eg Iraq / afghan war procurement sending hundreds of billions to the coffers of the companies that the architects of the wars are on the boards of / share holders of.

probably justified in this case by the school shootings.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 23, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm not an expert: do bullets have a shelf life - a 'best before' date?



No, not really, if stored correctly & in manufacturers packaging. IIRC, America were using up WW2  ammunition during the first Gulf war.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No, not really, if stored correctly & in manufacturers packaging. IIRC, America were using up WW2  ammunition during the first Gulf war.



Thanks


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2014)

free spirit said:


> mostly just corruption really, same as most US big contracts eg Iraq / afghan war procurement sending hundreds of billions to the coffers of the companies that the architects of the wars are on the boards of / share holders of.
> 
> probably justified in this case by the school shootings.


im sure you're right, and its partly the military-industrial complex gone mad, _but_ I still wouldn't be surprised if theres a political dimension as well.  It extends into many areas of social life in the states: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/chase-madar/over-policing-of-america_b_4412187.html

Theres a  book called 'Rise of the Warrior Cop: The Militarization of America's Police Forces' and an interview with the author here http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/police-militarization-an-interview-with-radley-balko  - theres lots of factors, but it sounds like the Pentagon has a real influence.

As it looks on the cards that policing in the UK is going to become increasingly privatised that might also open to door for more military kit to end up on the streets here.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Me and the boy are all over this for summer


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 23, 2014)

How will they get around the hosepipe ban?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> im sure you're right, and its partly the military-industrial complex gone mad, _but_ I still wouldn't be surprised if theres a political dimension as well.  IT extends into many areas of social life in the states: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/chase-madar/over-policing-of-america_b_4412187.html
> 
> Theres a  book called 'Rise of the Warrior Cop: The Militarization of America's Police Forces' and an interview with the author here http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/police-militarization-an-interview-with-radley-balko  - theres lots of factors, but it sounds like the Pentagon has a real influence.
> 
> As it looks on the cards that policing in the UK is going to become increasingly privatised that might also open to door for more military kit to end up on the streets here.


i'm sure you recall the 'theft' of riot equipment from a city police van at the g20 in 2009. think about what people could get away with if more of this military stuff is left lying around on the streets.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sure you recall the 'theft' of riot equipment from a city police van at the g20 in 2009. think about what people could get away with if more of this military stuff is left lying around on the streets.


no i dont remember that one, what happened?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> no i dont remember that one, what happened?





> RIOT police were left red-faced after it emerged that thousands of pounds’ worth of equipment was stolen during the G20 protests.
> 
> The officers left their van unlocked in the City, allowing demonstrators to swipe 10 £1,200 bags containing batons, CS spray, helmets, shields and body armour.
> 
> ...


http://www.gipfelsoli.org/Texte/London_2009/6835.html


----------



## Ming (Jan 23, 2014)

Why the leaking to the press about this water cannon stuff? To get reactions i suppose. We're all watched these days. I remember a PK quote from years ago...i forget the actual year (when the anti-capitalist thing was becoming relevant...Seattle 1999 up to Genoa 2001) about using any online communication being like  'a long tailed cat walking around in a room full of rocking chairs'. It stuck in my head. We were in the ascendancy then. Winning the war of ideas. Regarding Neo-Liberalism, NAFTA, free-trade agreements, union rights, regulating corporations/financial services etc. I personally think that without 9/11 (sorry 11/9) a confrontation would have happened sooner. But the powers that be used it to frighten people into aquiescence and change 'the tone'. We're no longer citizens engaged in a democracy. We're dissidents. 

So it's now OK for police to infiltrate politically engaged groups if they're savy enough to realize that the media will ignore a peaceful protest. I've emigrated to Canada but i read the UK news every day. It's depressing. Not saying it's any better over in BC. Harper is really grim. Just to finish my rant. Thatcher had a conversation with Milton Friedman in the 80's when they agreed it was a shame that they couldn't take the Chilean economic model and apply it to the UK completely because it wasn't politically possible at the time. Maybe it just took a few more decades.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2014)

interesting that in the original article the police admit the mere presence of the water cannon could inflame already volatile situations. Also, the police admit the cannon would have been of limited use during the 2010 student protests, almost useless during the 2011 riots, and one of the only times they could have used it would have been on the young farmer toffs during the countryside alliance protest


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2014)

What's a protester?
I seem to remember we used to have these here, where have they all gone?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 23, 2014)

The situation with US police is amazing.

http://www.theakforum.net/forums/14...-one-getting-bit-nervous-seeing-so-often.html

Two of these:






One of these ($380k):






and some sort of mini-bulldozer/tank:






Deployed in a domestic incident where no gun was recovered, in a town with 15,000 people, in a county with about half the population of the Isle of Wight.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Depends if they put dye in it, or pepper spray...



Or scent agents.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2014)

and they've a nice line in merchandise

http://www.prepsportswear.com/gover...lice-Department-Officer.aspx?schoolid=2570762


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or scent agents.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Then they have to find and travel to and from a hydrant.
> 
> I've said this before but water canons would require a huge change in police tactics. A change i would welcome.



Nah.  Just means that:
a) they'll deploy standing teams to "protect" hydrant access at points close to the site of a protest, and
b) re-jig tactics so that the water cannon does the same "sweep" role as mounted pigs, with the rump of the pigs doing the same old "follow the horses in, snatch and whack" bullshit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


>



Nothing so bearable. Something markedly more unpleasant.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> They may as well save their money. No one's protesting about being shit on.



TBF though, Bish, water cannons may incentivise some people to riot!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> regular. It's normally just a senior copper urging for it and it never happens.
> 
> Not sure exactly how much strategic use a water cannon would be in the twisty turny many alcoved and backstreeted lanes of our fair cities anyway. Obviously not much fun to get caught in the opn with but loads of scope to duck and hide etc. Our towns and cities are all haphazard and not straight laned



They won't deploy it into the smaller side roads, if they've got any tactical sense whatsoever - far too easy to immobilise, especially with no room to manouvre.
Now, if only protesters could act tactically...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Why is ACPO a private limited company?



Because it provides consultancy services to the private sector, as well as being a boss's union.


----------



## andysays (Jan 23, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> How will they get around the hosepipe ban?



There are always longish lists of exemptions to those (golf courses for instance  ), so that won't be a problem.

Might we however see people in suburban areas deliberately starting riots so the water cannon is brought in, thus watering their front lawns...


----------



## 8115 (Jan 23, 2014)

Struwwelpeter said:


> The difference in density is fuck all, it has nothing to do with hurting protestors.  I suspect that the Guardian article is wrong about the reason for keeping it at 5 deg C.  It is all to do with stopping it freezing in the tank.  They won't be cooling it if the weather is warm - the equipment would be too bulky and too costly to run.  They fill up from fire hydrants where the water will typically be about 15 deg C in all but the coldest and hottest weather.  The best defence against water cannon might be to carry a water valve key, only they are not something you can slip in your pocket.


The best defence against a water cannon is presumably these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

8115 said:


> The best defence against a water cannon is presumably these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE



Although you'd want to switch the elastic strap that they come with for something that can be tightened, or the water pressure will just push them off.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Why is ACPO a private limited company?


To avoid any accountability whatsoever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

8115 said:


> The best defence against a water cannon is presumably these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


on the basis that attack is the best defence, the best defence against a water cannon may well be one of these


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

I am not sure we have any hezbollah handy.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 24, 2014)

RPG's may be a tad difficult to procure in the UK


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I am not sure we have any hezbollah handy.


we'll have to fall back on the second best defence against watercannon then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

teqniq said:


> RPG's may be a tad difficult to procure in the UK







there may be some closer at hand than palestine


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> we'll have to fall back on the second best defence against watercannon then.


Loads of soap suds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Loads of soap suds.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> there may be some closer at hand than palestine



Aye. I was RPG'd in 1991, so they can't be that hard to get hold of


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Aye. I was RPG'd in 1991, so they can't be that hard to get hold of


were you driving a water cannon at the time?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Loads of soap suds.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> were you driving a water cannon at the time?



No  I was stood in a sanger. His aim was 2ft out - which wasn't a bad effort given the firing distance.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Depends if they put dye in it, ..




If they wanted to do that now they just use that 'smart water', wouldn't they?

You'd not even know until they got the UV light out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> If they wanted to do that now they just use that 'smart water', wouldn't they?
> 
> You'd not even know until they got the UV light out.


yes. but the chances of people uninvolved in any disturbance also getting this on them would make it of only limited value to the police.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

I wouldn't put it past them to try something. 

"It clearly puts you at the scene" etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

Onket said:


> I wouldn't put it past them to try something.
> 
> "It clearly puts you at the scene" etc.


at the poll tax riot i was being chased by a cop till i vaulted a railing and he went off to look for easier prey. when i looked round there was a posh couple there, gent in blazer with some sort of crest on the pocket and his wife in some fancy frock. so they asked me, what's going on here? i replied, it's a riot. and the woman said, they can't do this, they're making us late for the theatre. this couple, nothing to do with riot, could nonetheless have been pulled into the subsequent furore by virtue of wanting to see a play.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> at the poll tax riot i was being chased by a cop till i vaulted a railing and he went off to look for easier prey. when i looked round there was a posh couple there, gent in blazer with some sort of crest on the pocket and his wife in some fancy frock. so they asked me, what's going on here? i replied, it's a riot. and the woman said, they can't do this, they're making us late for the theatre. this couple, nothing to do with riot, could nonetheless have been pulled into the subsequent furore by virtue of wanting to see a play.



lol


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


 not them, the couple i saw must both be dead now, they were no spring chickens in 1990.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jan 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> at the poll tax riot i was being chased by a cop till i vaulted a railing and he went off to look for easier prey. when i looked round there was a posh couple there, gent in blazer with some sort of crest on the pocket and his wife in some fancy frock. so they asked me, what's going on here? i replied, it's a riot. and the woman said, they can't do this, they're making us late for the theatre. this couple, nothing to do with riot, could nonetheless have been pulled into the subsequent furore by virtue of wanting to see a play.



At the poll tax riot I was on my way to the theatre with my wife when we were confronted by a police officer and his mates, they were on horses and charging at us so we ran, vaulted some construction site wall and then had the best seats in the house as the building opposite went up in flames. Can't remember what the play was called or who was in it but it was amazing. Great performances.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> there may be some closer at hand than palestine



 Their quite cheap in the Ukraine  though bringing them back might be a tad difficult. 
	 Not the easiest things to shoot. Had a go on one things went all over the place.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 29, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm not an expert: do bullets have a shelf life - a 'best before' date?



 About 3 months in a hot climate if carried lot more if properly stored. Other more complicated stuff has use by dates.


mauvais said:


> The situation with US police is amazing.
> 
> http://www.theakforum.net/forums/14...-one-getting-bit-nervous-seeing-so-often.html
> 
> ...


				  The American army is giving those away to any police force that wants one. Think a univesity police force got one no one seems
to know why they need it. Other than someone thought it looked cool and it was free!


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 29, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> on the basis that attack is the best defence, the best defence against a water cannon may well be one of these



The humble Molotov should do the trick.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DENNIS-EL...6?pt=UK_Commercial_Trucks&hash=item3cdbc4912e
Could just give the popo a shock by squirting back


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2014)

paint on the windscreen surely...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 30, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> paint on the windscreen surely...



FridgeMagnet would probably prefer it if ammonia-filled hollowed out billiard balls were thrown at the windscreen. 

Seriously, though, not just paint, a bit of thixotropic glue mixed in, so that it sets more quickly.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2014)

Theres a consultation-type public meeting on Monday 17 February 2014 at City Hall, and the call has gone out for people to turn up to argue/demonstrate against the water cannon being introduced...no time announced yet: https://www.facebook.com/events/251376448364750/?ref=3&ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2014)

Given that this is a weapon for use against the public, it seems doubtful they'll give a fuck about the public disapproving of it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Given that this is a weapon for use against the public, it seems doubtful they'll give a fuck about the public disapproving of it.


that's precisely the reason they want it


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Feb 14, 2014)

But will it stop at water cannon when it comes to protecting the interests and property of the elite somehow I for one dont think so what's next CS gas or baton rounds [rubber bullets]


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

SikhWarrioR said:


> But will it stop at water cannon when it comes to protecting the interests and property of the elite somehow I for one dont think so what's next CS gas or baton rounds [rubber bullets]


----------



## likesfish (Feb 14, 2014)

US police forces can get all sorts of stuff gratis off the US military  mind  you after the kill dozer incident.
 Lunatic built an armoured bulldozer  fitted with heavy calibre rifles and went beserk you can sort of explain why small town cops want armoured cars


----------



## MrSki (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like Johnson is going ahead and buying three without the Home Secretary's approval because he can get then cheap.
http://www.mayorwatch.co.uk/boriss-...ater-cannon-without-home-secretarys-approval/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just came on here to post that too.

http://www.itv.com/news/london/story/2014-06-10/boris-johnson-gives-go-ahead-to-buy-water-cannon/


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 10, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Looks like Johnson is going ahead and buying three without the Home Secretary's approval because he can get then cheap.
> http://www.mayorwatch.co.uk/boriss-...ater-cannon-without-home-secretarys-approval/



Good idea, 218,000 quid instead of 2.3 million. Is May really going to say no? I dont see it somehow.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Good idea, 218,000 quid instead of 2.3 million. Is May really going to say no? I dont see it somehow.


That's it? Good idea? Good idea because it's cheap?


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That's it? Good idea? Good idea because it's cheap?



Given that the decision to acquire that has actually already been made, yes it is a good idea to get them so much cheaper. No point wasting 2 million quid just to keep up appearances of due process or whatever.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Given that the decision to acquire that has actually already been made, yes it is a good idea to get them so much cheaper. No point wasting 2 million quid just to keep up appearances of due process or whatever.


Well, how about challenging the decision - tying it down in all sorts of tape. Seriously, _a decision has made_  is all you need to hear to applaud it and search for the best most cost-free way to facilitate it? _A decision has been made. 
_
I wonder what other sort of decisions you're so keen to meekly comply with? You anti-social type.

_Someone above me made a decision so i'm just you know guarding the gate, trying to get value for money you know_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Good idea, 218,000 quid instead of 2.3 million. Is May really going to say no? I dont see it somehow.


pls engage brain before posting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Given that the decision to acquire that has actually already been made, yes it is a good idea to get them so much cheaper. No point wasting 2 million quid just to keep up appearances of due process or whatever.


will it still be vfm when the mps has paid out more than £218k in damages?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

TodayIsCaturday said:


> Given that the decision to acquire that has actually already been made, yes it is a good idea to get them so much cheaper. No point wasting 2 million quid just to keep up appearances of due process or whatever.


Why do you hate democracy btw?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2014)

Boris was always planning to get them cheap from Germany anyway.

It would be interesting to know what the legal implications of using a water cannon could be. The police aren't simply allowed to tool up with any kind of weapon they like the look of, this isn't the USA.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 10, 2014)

I think the plan is to use angry water in the cheaper ones to make them more effective.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...-sounds-can-hurt-waters-feelings-9486230.html


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

Buying stuff and equipping them and deploying them is different from just buying them. I.e use.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

**


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Buying stuff and equipping them and deploying them is different from just buying them. I.e use.



Yes but two hundred grand is a lot to spend on something you're not going to use.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 10, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Boris was always planning to get them cheap from Germany anyway.
> 
> It would be interesting to know what the legal implications of using a water cannon could be. The police aren't simply allowed to tool up with any kind of weapon they like the look of, this isn't the USA.



Wiki says relevant parliamentary approval would be required in England, Wales and Scotland.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not quite sure how this works given that the Assembly voted against them. Of course it could be that the Assembly is useless, but it could also be Boris bullshit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 10, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes but two hundred grand is a lot to spend on something you're not going to use.


They spend lots and lots on stuff they have no idea about. It's 200 grand of PR.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol water cannon 

We've got Supersoaker Police Man in the North West


Cockney Wannnnnnnkers


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2014)

I think we should start small with this sort of stuff. When the met police have proven that they can use, for example, a pencil without killing or maiming themselves or innocent members of the public, then they can be allowed to upgrade to clicky biros. In a few centuries, with careful training, they might by ready for a pair of scissors.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 10, 2014)

Would it be legal for civilians to own a water cannon?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 11, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Would it be legal for civilians to own a water cannon?


ahem

The People's Water Cannon


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

at point blank range in the face pls


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes but two hundred grand is a lot to spend on something you're not going to use.


 
Well it's a piss in the ocean compared to nukes, right?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> at point blank range in the face pls


Up the bum.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 11, 2014)

In the nuts.

I hope they make it a public spectacle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

string him up on that zip line again and let the yoot dem control the cannon. It'd be like a giant boris-shaped pinata only instead of sweets falling out it will be seven shades of shit from one end and pleas for clemency from the other


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 11, 2014)

tbf with Boris doing this now, May could well wait until he's handed over the cash and then fuck him off; they are both lining up for a pop at the top job after all.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 11, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> tbf with Boris doing this now, May could well wait until he's handed over the cash and then fuck him off; they are both lining up for a pop at the top job after all.


Johnson is a cunt but he is a very astute politician. He has May fucked on this already: if she goes for water cannon then he looks to be setting the agenda with her following along behind and if she refuses water cannon she risks alienating the hang em and flog em section of her party while strengthening Johnson's position with the cunts. On top of this he gets to set up a wacky photo op. I hope he gets his eye scooped out.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2014)

Take aim with your water canon & fuck Boris up! 

http://games.usvsth3m.com/the-water-cannon-boris-johnson-game/


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2014)

Someone on the radio said they aren't very mobile, take a while to get to the scene etc ... cost lots to maintain as well ..

Still, if they give Boris a photo opportunity I suppose someone will be happy.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Someone on the radio said they aren't very mobile..



Won't be mobile at all when they're on fire.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 11, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Won't be mobile at all when they're on fire.


I would have thought setting something that is full of water, on fire, might be a challenge.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2014)

Sohpie Khan & Co Solicitors instructed to pursue judicial review against decision to purchase water cannon.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I would have thought setting something that is full of water, on fire, might be a challenge.



You'd be no good come a revolution.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> Johnson is a cunt but he is a very astute politician. He has May fucked on this already: if she goes for water cannon then he looks to be setting the agenda with her following along behind and if she refuses water cannon she risks alienating the hang em and flog em section of her party while strengthening Johnson's position with the cunts. On top of this he gets to set up a wacky photo op. I hope he gets his eye scooped out.


i have a blunt spoon you can borrow for the job


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I would have thought setting something that is full of water, on fire, might be a challenge.



you only need to stop it moving really.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 11, 2014)

> *You water cannoned Boris Johnson 22 times.*
> *Then ran out of time. Good work!*


----------



## free spirit (Jun 11, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm not quite sure how this works given that the Assembly voted against them. Of course it could be that the Assembly is useless, but it could also be Boris bullshit.


I bet the mayor has a discretionary spending limit, and these just happen to fall below that limit, and he can say that the vote was against units costing £2million, so it was a different proposition. Or something like that.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 12, 2014)

Beat ya:



> *You water cannoned Boris Johnson 28 times.*
> *Then ran out of time. Good work!*


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I would have thought setting something that is full of water, on fire, might be a challenge.


Not all of it is full of water. The fuel tanks, for example, aren't. Well, not before they've been sabotaged, anyway.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jun 12, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Take aim with your water canon & fuck Boris up!
> 
> http://games.usvsth3m.com/the-water-cannon-boris-johnson-game/


My best score on this was 23 hits on boris


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2014)

Good old Steve Bell.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2014)

Will they be sponsored by Barclays? Who gets the rights?


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Jun 13, 2014)

That doesn't seem to have much more power than a super soaker

I think BJ must have seen this and thought "I won't three"


----------



## existentialist (Jun 13, 2014)

MrSki said:


> That doesn't seem to have much more power than a super soaker
> 
> I think BJ must have seen this and thought "I won't three"



I hope that people somewhere are looking at countermeasures against these machines. I suspect that tackling them head-on is never going to be a winner, but they must have soft spots, weak points, etc. There must be ways of disabling or inconveniencing them, but they need thinking through and finding out.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I hope that people somewhere are looking at countermeasures against these machines. I suspect that tackling them head-on is never going to be a winner, but they must have soft spots, weak points, etc. There must be ways of disabling or inconveniencing them, but they need thinking through and finding out.


----------



## gamerunknown (Jun 14, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I hope that people somewhere are looking at countermeasures against these machines. I suspect that tackling them head-on is never going to be a winner, but they must have soft spots, weak points, etc. There must be ways of disabling or inconveniencing them, but they need thinking through and finding out.



I went to a talk by "Defend the Right to Protest" on these and they've been in use in Turkey for quite a while. A Turkish student revealed that at first they were able to just spray paint the periscope/viewport. Later they electrified the exterior. Next round - rubber body suits I assume.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 14, 2014)

> The water cannon at the centre of the row between Boris Johnson and Theresa May are being phased out in Germany amid concerns about their safety. The London mayor claimed he had struck a bargain with the secondhand water cannon he bought from the German federal police this week. But the two-decade old Wasserwerfer 9000 model he secured are being gradually phased out in Germany because of concerns about its safety.



http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...n-water-cannon-safety-fears-wasserwerfer-9000

Way to go Boris!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2014)

A little light relief:

_*Boris Johnson has volunteered to be sprayed by a water cannon. Can you help?*_

http://games.usvsth3m.com/the-water-cannon-boris-johnson-game/


----------



## Favelado (Jun 16, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> A little light relief:
> 
> _*Boris Johnson has volunteered to be sprayed by a water cannon. Can you help?*_
> 
> http://games.usvsth3m.com/the-water-cannon-boris-johnson-game/



There are some cities where we're begging for water cannon in summer you know.


----------



## krink (Jun 17, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> A little light relief:
> 
> _*Boris Johnson has volunteered to be sprayed by a water cannon. Can you help?*_
> 
> http://games.usvsth3m.com/the-water-cannon-boris-johnson-game/




I can't get this game to work past the 'you've got 30 seconds' screen. should i just piss on the real boris?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder how long it will be before Johnson invests in a pepper-spray bullet firing drone?






Details from BBC here. Or the taser version here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I wonder how long it will be before Johnson invests in a pepper-spray bullet firing drone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The device known as Chaotic Unmanned Personal Intercept Drone - Cupid - is capable of delivering 80,000 volts of electricity through a wired dart.



So the wires will be run from the drone to the victim on the ground right? So anyone with a pair of marigolds could just yank the thing to earth and stomp the fuck out of it?

This is a weapon of war and anyone found using one against civillians should be dealt with accordingly, ideally by being force fed their own teeth.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> So the wires will be run from the drone to the victim on the ground right? So anyone with a pair of marigolds could just yank the thing to earth and stomp the fuck out of it?
> 
> This is a weapon of war and anyone found using one against civillians should be dealt with accordingly, ideally by being force fed their own teeth.


I suspect they'll be quick-detach to prevent exactly that from happening.

What this really calls for is some kind of tiny man-portable HARM missile that can home in on, say, the drone's comms frequency, or perhaps some kind of RF radiation from all the computing gear on board. It would probably only need to be a compressed air thing, with monofilament or netting that would interfere with the propellors that keep them up.

With a bit of cunningness, I would imagine these drones are pretty soft targets...


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2014)

You are Molesworth and I claim my £5


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2014)

teqniq said:


> You are Molesworth and I claim my £5


If I was, there wud haff been moar speling mistales. Chiz chiz chiz.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2014)

Any fule no that.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 26, 2014)

> Contracts for the purchase of water cannon by the Metropolitan Police have been exchanged, London's deputy mayor for policing has confirmed.
> 
> Stephen Greenhalgh confirmed the mayor's office for policing and crime has paid £216,000 for the three machines from Germany's federal police.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-englan...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 26, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> So the wires will be run from the drone to the victim on the ground right? So anyone with a pair of marigolds could just yank the thing to earth and stomp the fuck out of it?
> 
> This is a weapon of war and anyone found using one against civillians should be dealt with accordingly, ideally by being force fed their own teeth.



 Problem with drones the operator is usually miles away.Pity they wont be deployed against people who really deserve it like jet skiers.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 26, 2014)

The one in the picture shoots pepper spray bullets. CUPID is in the link with a video demo.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## teqniq (Jun 26, 2014)

'Cupid' ffs


----------



## MrSki (Jun 26, 2014)

teqniq said:


> 'Cupid' ffs


The pepper spray one is called 'The Skunk Octocopter drone'!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 26, 2014)

That drone is a silly POC funding-gathering device. There's a load of money in that area.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 27, 2014)

Arriving in London next week:

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/jun/27/water-cannon-boris-johnson-theresa-may

Any chance they'll get a welcoming committee?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2014)

5:04PM, THU 26 JUN 2014
Could police use ultraviolet dye in water cannon to track protesters?
- last updated Thu 26 Jun 2014
Politics Water cannon
Police Commissioners have urged the Met Police to add ultraviolet dye to their three water cannon to help them track down any one responsible for violent protests.

http://www.itv.com/news/london/2014...olet-dye-in-water-cannon-to-track-protesters/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 28, 2014)

Bone calls for solidarity stop of cannon leaving Gravesend for Nato in Newport
http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/10000-cops-for-newport-nato-summit-and-water-cannon/


> *10,000 COPS FOR NEWPORT NATO SUMMIT – AND WATER CANNON ?*
> Police forces throughout the UK are making 10,000 cops available for NATO summit at Celtic Manor Sept 4-5th. I’ve been puzzling why Boris was acting so hastily to get the water cannon arrived at Gravesend – did he have intelligence about Notting hill carnival or what? Now it could be that the government wanted them for the NATO SUMMIT but doesn’t want to advertise the fact? Make sense….in which case those wanting to show solidarity with NATO protestors SHOULD COME TO GRAVESEND WITH CLAS WAR ON AUGUST 3Oth and prevent the water cannon leaving for Newport for sept 4-5th.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> 5:04PM, THU 26 JUN 2014
> Could police use ultraviolet dye in water cannon to track protesters?
> - last updated Thu 26 Jun 2014
> Politics Water cannon
> ...


no problem. i'll get some 'smart water' and spray respectable members of the community.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2014)

Martin Wright in favour of watercannon


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 15, 2015)

*The police want a watercannon*


Well they can't fucking well have it.




And Boris should personally have to repay the £220K of public money he's pissed up this particular wall. The cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> *The police want a watercannon*
> 
> 
> Well they can't fucking well have it.
> ...


ho ho 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33538171


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> *The police want a watercannon*
> 
> 
> Well they can't fucking well have it.
> ...


they should use the spray to scoop both his eyes out and then let's see the posh twat blubber as he tries to find his way home.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 15, 2015)

Is this the let's make Boris look a bastard campaign starting?
Theresa May setting her stall as a nice person by stopping the police from hurting the citizens.
Leadership position coming up!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2015)

So its OK to water-cannon and rubber bullet citizens of northern ireland but apparently not us. Theres a fault in this logic somewhere


----------



## likesfish (Jul 15, 2015)

Germans managed to shift some old crap onto boris thing with water cannon they seriously up the stakes in england.

On craggy islan they are less lethal than plastic bullets and the riots are a regular occurance using them on petrol and stone throwers nobodys really going to complain letting the met use them on the annoying but not yet murderous protestors is going to far.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> So its OK to water-cannon and rubber bullet citizens of northern ireland but apparently not us. Theres a fault in this logic somewhere


presumably no one cares what happens in the six counties but water cannon on the streets of london would spell the end of civilization as we know it.


----------



## JHE (Jul 15, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Is this the let's make Boris look a bastard campaign starting?
> Theresa May setting her stall as a nice person by stopping the police from hurting the citizens.
> Leadership position coming up!



It looks to me less a matter of making Boris look a bastard and more a matter of making him look a prat for spending more than 200,000 quid on some 25-year-old equipment which he's now not even allowed to use.


----------



## pesh (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe they just can't affort the £200 a day to use it within the London Low Emmisions Zone


----------



## likesfish (Aug 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> presumably no one cares what happens in the six counties but water cannon on the streets of london would spell the end of civilization as we know it.



well if you throw petrol bombs as a regular occurrence you cant complain if you get water cannoned


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 15, 2015)

likesfish said:


> well if you throw petrol bombs as a regular occurrence you cant complain if you get water cannoned


----------



## pogofish (Feb 15, 2016)

Finally some footage of the elusive machines - Two of them are currently "resting" in Gravesend:

Unused Met Police water cannon location revealed - BBC News


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 15, 2016)

likesfish said:


> well if you throw petrol bombs as a regular occurrence you cant complain if you get water cannoned



just a shame they don't us bullets back at them ehh


----------



## likesfish (Feb 20, 2016)

water cannon is less lethal than plastic bullets.
 riots or angry demos in london don't involve petrol and blast bombs so justifying a water cannon is rather difficult.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 20, 2016)

well, at least they can spray us with pepper spray and rinse us off with it after.


----------

